# A little bean shooter I made



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I was trying to shoot like Rufus. I seen him hit shotgun shells with rock on a range like this. I was very to get the cans with marbles.






never put a youtube address up on this forum before. Hopes it works.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting and good job on the video. Cans were invented to be shot by slingshots. lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting my friend AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting !!! You need to train those dogs to re-set your cans ... :rofl:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice video and welcome to the forum

cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey man that is how it's done, good shooting


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's how it's done!
Makes me want to go out and shoot some cans myself :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting, I think you're a natural!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good shooting leadball !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Fun times Man!

You have a nice nonchalant style going on.. look good.


----------

